# Text von links nach rechts Buchstabe für Buchstabe schreiben



## Schnip-Schnap (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

hab jetzt etwa eine halbe Stunde im ganzen Forum gesucht und leider nichts brauchbares gefunden. (Vielleicht brauche ich auch eine Brille )
Ich möchte in Premiere 7 einen Satz, Buchstabe für Buchstabe, renschreiben. Den Effekt sieht man oft in Kriegsfilmen. So ähnlich als würde man mit Schreibmaschine reinschreiben. Klaro könnte ich die Buchstaben frame für frame zusammen setzen. Aber bei einem Staz ist es etwas aufwendig. 
Kennt einer eien anderen Weg? Danke für Anregungen.


----------



## Chocobanana (23. Januar 2004)

Steht dir auch After Effects zur Verfügung?


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (23. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ja ich habe auch After Effects 6. Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keine Zeit gefunden mich dort einzuarbeiten. Ich hab da ein paar mal reingeschaut und die Oberfläche hat mich erschlagen. Wenn es geht würde ich es gern mit Premiere machen. Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich um eine detailierte Anleitung ( natürlich nur wenn es keine Mühe macht). Ein Video wie in den Tutorials wäre perfect.
Danke im voraus.

Schnip


----------



## Chocobanana (25. Januar 2004)

Ich hoffe ich stell mir unter deiner Erklärung das Richtige vor, fang mal so an:

1.) After Effects öffnen ;o)

2.) Strg+Alt+N -->für ein neues Projekt

3.) Strg+N -->Darin erstellen wir eine Komposition. Ich habe die größe 320x240 gewählt.

4.) Doppelklick auf die eben erstellte Komposition. Diese sollte dann in der Zeitleiste gewählt sein.

5.) Strg+Alt+Shift+T --> In unserer Komposition erstellen wir eine Textebene.

6.) Den Text schreiben, Größe wählen,.... und mit Enter bestätigen.

7.) Nun nimmst dir das Auswahlwerkzeug (schwarzer Pfeil) und positionierst den Text wo du ihn haben willst.

Jetzt hast du im Zeitleistenfenster die Textebene, Name ist der geschriebene Text.

8.) Jetzt markierst du diese Textebene und gehst auf ANIMATION-TEXT ANIMIEREN-FÜLLFARBE-DECKKRAFT

9.) Klapp jetzt die Einstellungen für deine Textebene im Zeitleistenfenster auf, indem du auf den kleinen weissen Pfeil klickst.

Da steht nun TEXT und TRANSFORMIEREN, jeweils mit einem Pfeil davor.

10.) Klappe die Einstellungen für TEXT auf und anschließend die Einstellungen für ANIMATOR 1 und gleich noch die für Bereichsauswahl 1.

Jetzt kommt der etwas schwerere Teil:

11.) Setz die Zeitmarke (inm Zeitleistenfenster der Strich) auf 0 sec.

12.) Stell für die Fülldeckkraft 0% ein.

13.) Klicke auf die Uhr neben START. Jetzt hat sich in der Zeitleiste ein Karo hingesetzt.

14.) Geh nun mit der Zeitmarke auf 3 sec. klick auf START und zieh den linken grauen Balken in der "Vorschau" in der Mitte deines Bildschirms ganz nach rechts. Jetzt sollte der gesamte Text sichtbar sein.

Nun klick auf den Abspielbutton und schaus dir an.

Die Angaben beziehen sich auf After Effects 6.0! Sollte es Fragen geben, dann meld dich nochmal.


----------



## The-God (25. Januar 2004)

find ich echt cool den effekt also mit sonem Schreibmaschinenstil und der animierten Deckraft über die Zeit


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (25. Januar 2004)

Danke für die ausführliche Anleitung. Hat bei mir faast auf Anhieb geklappt 
Frage:
Die Buchstaben werden nach und nach eingeblendet. Ich meine von durchsichtig auf hell. Kann man die nicht sofort erscheinen lassen? Gleich auf hell?
2te Frage. Da ich AFX noch nicht so behersche. Wie bringe ich jetzt die komposition über den Film?
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## The-God (25. Januar 2004)

indem du die fülldeckkraft auf 100% lässt und da nix animierst


----------



## Chocobanana (26. Januar 2004)

Wie du das in den Originalfilm bekommst kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber wahrscheinlich in AE rendern, dann in Premiere importieren und die beiden Filme überlagern. Vieleicht kann da wer anders helfen?!


----------



## Peffken (26. Januar 2004)

dann ma' los...
Zeitleiste wählen; in den Schaltflächen unter "Komposition" "An die Renderliste anfügen" wählen; deine Settings vornehmen, indem du auf die blaugefärbten
Schlagwörter klickst:
-Rendereinstellungen: Hier stellst du Qualität, Framerate; Grösse; Dauer u. Zeitspanne des Clips ein - für deine Zwecke kannst du die anderen Einstellungen so lassen (Stellvertreter/Effekte/Zeitsampling/Optionen)
-Ausgabemodul: Hier solltest du ein Format wählen, welches Alphakanal unterstützt: für Clips nehmen wir mal Video for Windows o. Quicktime;
Häckchen bei "Video-Ausgabe" machen; unter "Formatoptionen"-"keine Komprimierung" für AVIs bzw. "Animation" für Quicktime wählen;
unter "Kanäle" "RGB+Alpha" und unter "Farbe" "Direkt(nicht maskiert)" wählen.
-Speichern unter wählen
...und rechts oben in der Renderliste mit dem "Rendern"-Button starten.

In deinem Premiere Pro Projekt den Clip importieren und über deiner Videospur platzieren; c'est ca.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (27. Januar 2004)

Danke auch für diese ausführliche Anleitung. Hat auf Anhieb geklappt. Auch das mit Premiere. Text ist drin. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden (--->Perfektionist). Die Buchstaben tauchen nach einander auf. Das wollte ich auch. Aber es sieht nicht ganz wie mit der Schreibmaschine geschrieben, denn die leuchten auf anstatt sofort zu erscheinen. The-God hat mich falsch verstanden. Wenn ich nämlich die Deckkraft auf 100% setze, dann ist gleich der ganze Text da. Das ist nicht das was ich erreichen wollte. Also die Frage besteht noch. Wie kann ich den Effekt abändern, damit die buchstaben nicht aufleuchten sondern nacheinander sofort erscheinen?


----------

